# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  AI copy creation, CopyAI, Inc., Memphis, Tennessee, USA

## Airicist

Developer - CopyAI, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "I Asked AI to Write This Post for Me. Here Are the Results."
Daniel Priestley asked an AI to help him write this blog about whether AIs can write business blogs. The results are surprising.

by Daniel Priestley
October 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Is Copy.ai really a good copywriting tool? A software review + Facebook ads test

Nov 27, 2020




> Today I reviewed Copy.ai, an up and coming ai generated copywriter that generates everything from Startup Ideas, Facebook Ad Descriptions, Blog Ideas and more.
> 
> Timestamps:
> 
> 0:40  // Inside the Copy.ai Website
> 1:51  // Testing AI Generated Copy
> 4:10  // Facebook Ad Performance Test
> 6:41  // Is Copy.ai Worth it?
> 8:41  // Who is Copy.ai for?
> 10:05  // 3 Best Use Cases for Copy.ai

----------


## Airicist

Copywriters will love this A.I. marketing copy assistant! Part 3: OpenAI API GPT-3 live product test

Dec 5, 2020




> I tested the A.I. marketing copy tool that acts as an assistant for copywriters. This OpenAI API GPT-3 product was built by Copy.ai.
> 
> GPT-3 (Generative Pre-Trained Transformer) is a powerful artificial intelligence algorithm released by Open AI in early 2020. This language model is showing incredible progress made since the release of GPT-2 and created quite a buzz in the tech world.

----------


## Airicist

AI Content Creation tool CopyAI | AI copywriting tool | AI marketing

Jun 25, 2021




> An Overview Of Copy.AI 
> In this onboarding video, we give you a brief summary of what copy.ai is, and how it works. If you are a marketer, copy.ai can help you generate a lot of high-quality content for your website, social media, and blogs without having to spend hours upon hours writing it. Their tools are intuitive and powerful. With an extensive library of tools, it means that no matter how much content you generate — whether it's via email, social media, or via text conversion — Copy.ai will generate better and more relevant content for your brand. When you're a beginner writer, the hardest part is actually writing. Planning and outlining your book can feel like an overwhelming task. But with the right preparation, you can speed up the process and get your book done in less time. In this onboarding video, we walk you through the ways that copy.ai makes it easier for you to write — both for yourself and for others.Copy.ai is an ai writing tool that helps you discover new ways of writing, automate writing processes, and transform your ideas into publishable content. ai copywriting ai marketing copyai conversionai conversion ai conversion ai review AI Content Creation tool

----------

